# Slimming Down Windows XP: The Complete Guide



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

As many of you may already know, my site is down. It will remain down. It was never really "my" site, it belonged to a generous lady named Sadie who lives in England. She gave it to me to support my work on *Slimming Down Windows XP: The Complete Guide.*

The guide was always for you. That is why I created it. It is my gift to those who always wanted to know which files they can delete from Windows XP, but couldn't find their answers...my site was only an afterthought.

*WinCert.net* is now graciously hosting my guide for you in its entirety. I will keep my guide updated there on WinCert.net.

People have posted my guide on their sites without my permission. These copies are older versions, and are not up-to-date.

Slimming Down Windows XP: The Complete Guide has always been, and will always be, "a work in progress". I edit and make changes to its contents on a continuous basis. I will continue my work there on WinCert.net. So for the best and latest version you will need to look there.

*SLIMMING DOWN WINDOWS XP: THE COMPLETE GUIDE*

Sincerely,

Bold_Fortune


----------

